# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Творец-не Творец

## ВладимирД

Как сказал Кришна -не было такого времени когда не было той или иной личности. Значит все были всегда и никто никого не творил
И так же Кришна сказал что он есть отец и мать вселенной. Т.е. он называет себя творцом.
Как это сочетается по вашему?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Как сказал Кришна -не было такого времени когда не было той или иной личности. Значит все были всегда и никто никого не творил
> И так же Кришна сказал что он есть отец и мать вселенной. Т.е. он называет себя творцом.
> Как это сочетается по вашему?


Здравствуйте, Владимир.

Под творением понимается создание материальных вселенных и материальных форм в этих вселенных - планет, различных материальных тел и др. Сами духовные живые существа как и Господь при этом существуют вечно. Но приходя в материальный мир, они получают материальные тела. Также как ребёнок рождается после своего зачатия отцом и матерью и вынашивания его в утробе, так и живые существа, привносимые Господом в материальную энергию, получают здесь различные оболочки - материальные тела, которые они сменяют здесь в процессе перерождения. Материальная вселенная в которой они живут, когда-то была создана по воле Господа. Но есть ещё духовный мир, который существует вечно и откуда спустились вечные души и который никогда не создавался

----------


## ВладимирД

Здравствуйте
Понятно, но слышал мнение уважаемого кришнаита что Господь творец души. Как бы исключительно про нее и речь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Здравствуйте
> Понятно, но слышал мнение уважаемого кришнаита что Господь творец души. Как бы исключительно про нее и речь.


Бог - творец души в смысле ее источник. А так, душа не создана и существует вечно, о чем Кришна ясно говорит в БГ 2.12. Творится лишь ее материальное тело, согласно карме живого существа.

----------


## ВладимирД

Творение подразумевает какое то волеизъявление. Здесь же получается какое то пассивное творение. Что то типа солнце и свет от него. Т.е. Кришна творец в этом смысле?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Творение подразумевает какое то волеизъявление. Здесь же получается какое то пассивное творение. Что то типа солнце и свет от него. Т.е. Кришна творец в этом смысле?


Да, творец душ в смысле их источник. Вы привели очень точное сравнение с солнцем (Кришна) и лучами (души). Творение в строгом смысле касается только временного материального мира и наших временных тел.

----------


## ВладимирД

А для чего создается материальный мир?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А для чего создается материальный мир?


Материальный мир - альтернатива духовному миру. В центре духовного мира - Бог. В центре материального мира каждый пытается поставить себя, что является причиной всех конфликтов.

----------


## ВладимирД

Хотел спросить не для чего его используют находящиеся здесь души а для чего по вашему его сотворил Кришна. Вы как то говорили что отпадающие от Кришны попадают в материальный мир. Т.е. Кришна специально творит мир куда бы было от него отпадать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Хотел спросить не для чего его используют находящиеся здесь души а для чего по вашему его сотворил Кришна. Вы как то говорили что отпадающие от Кришны попадают в материальный мир. Т.е. Кришна специально творит мир куда бы было от него отпадать?


Кришна творит материальный мир как альтернативу духовному миру, зная желания некоторых душ жить отдельно от Него. Поэтому нет противоречия между тем, для чего он создан Кришной и для чего его используют души. Шрила Прабхупада приводил пример, что взрослые могут устроить игровую площадку для детей, где они строят свои замки из песка, играют в машинки, куклы и т.д., пребывая в иллюзии и воображая себя мамами, водителями, героями и победителями. Материальный мир подобен такой временной игровой площадке, пока души не пройдут эту школу.

----------


## ВладимирД

Дети проходят через детские игры чтобы измениться и повзрослеть. Какая разница между душой которая не отпадала от Кришны в материальный мир и душой которая отпадала и вернулась назад?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дети проходят через детские игры чтобы измениться и повзрослеть. Какая разница между душой которая не отпадала от Кришны в материальный мир и душой которая отпадала и вернулась назад?


Душа вернувшаяся назад получает определённый негативный опыт отпадения от Бога, что может в дальнейшем повлиять на её решение не отпадать от Него больше. Остававшаяся в духовном мире душа его не имеет, но это не гарантирует, что она захочет этот опыт получить. Всё определяется в конечном счёте нашей внутренней свободой выбора - каждое живое существо категории таттастха-шакти - пограничной энергии, имеет свободу выбора между Богом и отказом от Него.

----------


## ВладимирД

На чем основано утверждение, что рядом с Кришной души могут желать ухода от него? 
 Откуда эта не удовлетворенность?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> На чем основано утверждение, что рядом с Кришной души могут желать ухода от него? 
>  Откуда эта не удовлетворенность?


У живых существ есть свобода. Ограниченная. Она выражается в способности проявить зависть к Богу в Его присутствии в духовном мире. Отсюда может желание уйти от Бога.

----------


## ВладимирД

Т.е в месте наивысшего наслаждения человек может хотеть уйти от этого из зависти к Кришне? Вам кажется это естественным?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Т.е в месте наивысшего наслаждения человек может хотеть уйти от этого из зависти к Кришне? Вам кажется это естественным?


Даже в жизни можно увидеть, что люди отказываются от хорошего ради худшего по разным причинам. Почему? Потому что они свободны выбрать. Как лучшее, так и худшее. Как по ошибке, так и осознанно. Это подтверждает присутствие у нас свободы. Которая остается всегда, здесь или в обители с Богом. Конечно, при деградации сознания свобода может временно утрачиваться. Но при его возвышении свобода проявляется вновь.

----------


## ВладимирД

Человек может выбрать между хорошим и худшим последнее если оно несет в себе большее наслаждение. И это не проявление свободы а греховная зависимость. В обсуждаемом же примере речь о наивысшем удовольствии от которого нет повода уходить.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Человек может выбрать между хорошим и худшим последнее если оно несет в себе большее наслаждение. И это не проявление свободы а греховная зависимость. В обсуждаемом же примере речь о наивысшем удовольствии от которого нет повода уходить.


Мы можем совершать ошибки не только из-за греховной зависимости, но и из-за своей ограниченности. Мы можем совершать ошибку, или делать ошибочный выбор. Мы не Бог. Который в принципе никогда ошибок не совершает.

----------


## ВладимирД

У всякой ошибки есть причина. Не просто так ошибся без всякой причины. Может вы хотите сказать что это может быть следствием иллюзии что где то большее удовольствие чем то наивысшее что он имеет?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> У всякой ошибки есть причина. Не просто так ошибся без всякой причины. Может вы хотите сказать что это может быть следствием иллюзии что где то большее удовольствие чем то наивысшее что он имеет?


Я вам уже написал об этой причине ошибки. Она общая, фундаментальная - наша ограниченность. Вследствие её мы можем сделать ошибочный выбор - предпочесть собственную самость Богу. Практически это выражается в возникновении чувства зависти к Богу. Из-за нашей ограниченности мы не всегда выбираем то, что лучше для нас. Нам это не гарантировано. Хотя мы можем к этому стремиться. Естественным образом.

----------


## ВладимирД

И здесь в материальном мире ограниченность еще больше. Если при большей ограниченности зависти нету то с чего там она появится.. Впрочем это ваши представления. Интересно откуда это мнение?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И здесь в материальном мире ограниченность еще больше. Если при большей ограниченности зависти нету то с чего там она появится.. Впрочем это ваши представления. Интересно откуда это мнение?


Очень странно слышать, что в материальном мире нету зависти  :shok:

----------


## ВладимирД

Ну не надо упрощать. Зависти к Богу. Здесь то только у сумасшедшего может появиться такая мысль. А вот откуда она возьмется после долгих практик поклонения Кришне даже вообразить боюсь. Это вопрос разумения. Бог -это Бог, мы -это мы. невозможно завидовать тому кем ты никогда не можешь стать просто по определению

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну не надо упрощать. Зависти к Богу. Здесь то только у сумасшедшего может появиться такая мысль. А вот откуда она возьмется после долгих практик поклонения Кришне даже вообразить боюсь. Это вопрос разумения. Бог -это Бог, мы -это мы. невозможно завидовать тому кем ты никогда не можешь стать просто по определению


Очень просто можно завидовать, в том числе и Богу. Потому что разум действует не всегда в согласии с чувствами. Разум нам может одно говорить, а чувствовать мы можем иное, хотеть. В ваших последних рассуждениях все выглядит так, будто мы всегда и легко можем следовать вслед за своим разумом. Это иллюзия, точнее удел абсолютного меньшинства, скорее абстрактных единиц. Это противоречие может принимать ту же форму конфликта между верой и разумом, и именно в христианстве история этого конфликта прекрасно и очень подробно прослеживается. И зависть к Богу нами в разной степени может не осознаваться. До конца. Потому что по логике вообще любая наша зависть есть проявление зависти к Богу. Ведь мир по Его воле существует именно такой. И если мы просто позволяем проявляться у себя любому недоброму чувству зависти - это значит, что она проявляется относительно сложившегося по воле Бога порядка вещей. Но даже осознавая положение Бога, мы можем изнутри подталкиваться демоническим чувством неприятия Бога и зависти к Нему. Это очень глубокое чувство. Демоны дают волю этому чувству, даже понимая величие Бога и признавая факт Его существования. Чтобы избавиться от этой зависти требуется очень интенсивная внутренняя работа над своей душой. Молитва, прошения к Богу и др.

----------


## ВладимирД

Ваше разумение понятно. В христианстве такого в помине нет. Завидовать Богу все равно что завидовать Солнцу

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ваше разумение понятно. В христианстве такого в помине нет. Завидовать Богу все равно что завидовать Солнцу


Вспоминается пушкинская сказка о рыбаке и рыбке - старуха не сразу доросла до царицы, а когда доросла, пожелала рыбку себе подчинить. Пока мы маленькие мы думаем о наших мелких делах и грешках, но чувства нами те же двигают, если мы осквернены грехом и не очищаемся, вплоть до уровня огромного материального могущества, до которого немногие дорастают, и здесь более явно могут ощутить свое соперничество с Богом. Из зависти даже больше, потому что жадность утолена и у них все возможное из доступного есть.

----------


## ВладимирД

Да, захотела подчинить, и то по глупости несусветной, но ведь не стать ею!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да, захотела подчинить, и то по глупости несусветной, но ведь не стать ею!


Атеист пытается уподобиться Богу, занять главенствующее положение. По сути, завидует Ему. Верующий понимает, что это глупо.

----------


## ВладимирД

Атеист вообще в Бога не верит поэтому и стать тем кого нет в природе вряд ли захочет

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Атеист вообще в Бога не верит поэтому и стать тем кого нет в природе вряд ли захочет


Но он может захотеть стать самым главным, самым могучим, богатым итд итд... А мы с вами знаем, что эта роль уже занята.

----------


## ВладимирД

Бог есть творец Вселенной. Человек не может стать творцом вселенной. Даже если кто завоюет все страны на земле

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Бог есть творец Вселенной. Человек не может стать творцом вселенной. Даже если кто завоюет все страны на земле


Проблема в том, что это стремление быть самым лучшим и даже Бога превзойти может жить в нашем сердце. Или в сердце человека, который хочет любыми способами утвердить свое превосходство. Оно иррациональное, но от этого такое богоборчество может устойчиво сохраняться у многих как их глубинный мотив. Несмотря на то, что человек никогда не станет творцом вселенной, наши желания часто противоречат и расходятся с доводами рассудка.

----------


## ВладимирД

Вижу что вы в этом очень уверены. Я не вижу причин для этого в упор

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вижу что вы в этом очень уверены. Я не вижу причин для этого в упор


Потому что вы рассматриваете ситуацию только в рамках отвлеченной логики, без учета внутренних склонностей и желаний людей, которые часто иррациональны. Впрочем, этот вопрос уже ушел в сторону от первоначального обсуждения.

----------


## ВладимирД

Я не отрицаю иррационального но что бы утверждать что тут имеет место быть такое нужны не допущения, а доказательства. Или хотя бы авторитетное мнение. Выше я у вас спрашивал о том чье это мнение. Ибо на собственное мнение в таком вопросе полагаться глупо

----------

